# North Carolina beach recommendations



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

My wife and I would like to take a trip this summer late June to NC for a week long fishing trip and need some recommendations on where is the best place to go. I was looking at Corolla but thinking more south for the warmer water would be better. We would like to be able to drive on the beach for overnight fishing and would like to have a motel or condo within a few miles of the beach. This is strictly a fishing trip and no kids to have to entertain and any help would be appreciated


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Come to Nags Head , Kitty Hawk, area Hit Jennette's Pier , good bunch of guys pin riggin and throwing got-chas from their it a short run to the Point and any of the ramps to the beach
You'll need a 4x4 and permit to drive on the beach , its good on Ocracoke island too thats a short ferry ride . The beachs around Nags Head and Kitty Hawk can be productive if 
you can get away from the beach goers and surfer's , No need to sweat finding a place to fish .


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

If you have a whole week I wouldn't hesitate to go stay in the Buxton area for a few days then head south to Ocracoke or vice versa. 

Late June can be a good time depending on water temps.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Avon-Ocracoke... Late June will still have some big drum around and the cobia will be showing up so if you have a heaver. Bring it


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I agree with the north OBX but dont forget Fort Fisher also. Depending on what you are looking for it can be great


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

You won’t be able to drive on the beach past 9:00 on the OBX that time of year


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

If you're coming in June forget driving on the beach in Kitty Hawk, Kill Devil Hills, and Nags Head. You'll be able to drive Duck, Corolla, and south of Pea Island. No permit needed for Corolla, however you will need one for CHNS. Well worth it and lots of beach ... 
Since you are coming from the North. Scrap Ft Fisher.... unless you want to drive another 4hrs plus..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

South (Rodanthe to Hatteras Inlet,and even Ocock).. pompano,black drum,puppy drum,seamullet,big drum,cobia,spanish mackerel,bluefish.. what more could you want??? Yes you need a permit,unless you use parking areas and walk overs,there are a few of those available as well. Corrolla and Corova are flat beach,many sloughs,bars and plenty of structure including jetties down south...

Also water temps in Carova as well as Corrolla are determined by wind directions causing upwelling in summer.. When wind is sw for several days,as it is much of the time in summer it can get cold...


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions, being able to stay on the beach fishing till around 3am is a requirement. If I can find a rental that has beach front and I cam walk to would work also but driving would be the best option. Ocracoke seemed awesome except what I read the beach is only open till 9 Corolla is what my wife has been checking out but the water seems to be a lot cooler there


----------



## savfish (Mar 10, 2005)

Beach driving in Corolla (south of where the pavement ends) is only allowed Oct 1-April 30. The area north of where the pavement ends(generally known as Carova) is allowed year round.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

savfish said:


> Beach driving in Corolla (south of where the pavement ends) is only allowed Oct 1-April 30. The area north of where the pavement ends(generally known as Carova) is allowed year round.


Thanks for clearing that up Phil.. Also,thanks for the spelling correction on Carova as well.. :redface:


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

Going on be tough to find a beach to drive on at night time that time of year even fort fisher is closed at sunset( which I highly suggest going to other than OBX) If you don't mind sleeping in a cabin with basically just a roof..look in to Portsmouth island It's been on my bucket list for a long time, It's 24/7 fishing trip. http://m.portsmouthislandfishing.co...//www.portsmouthislandfishing.com/cabins.aspx


----------



## Boritch (Mar 22, 2007)

I like to stay in Avon. Rent a house instead of a motel and get the creature comforts you deserve, full kitchen, outdoor shower, place to fillet your catch, grill, etc.

Depending on the wind, temps, tide, grass in the water, etc. you pick the beach you want to fish and drive out. Remember to buy your ORV permit and costal fishing license, saves you a hassle when the man comes around. Air down homeboy.


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

I think we have settled on Ocracoke, 3rd week of June and will definitely be renting a house. It looks like you can run the length of the island on the beach with the ORV pass but I have to call and make sure. I also seem some parking areas that we hopefully will be able to park at night and foot it to the water for some overnight fishing


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2018)

You won't be able to drive the entire length. There are pedestrian only areas during busy seasons and some are year round. Here is a link to NPS map. There are places to park and walk if you want to be out on the beach late.

https://www.nps.gov/caha/planyourvisit/maps.htm

Bottom map is a little more helpful.


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the help, I've booked a house on Ocracoke in June. It looks like a great place for fishing.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

mdsurffishing said:


> Thanks everyone for the help, I've booked a house on Ocracoke in June. It looks like a great place for fishing.


 good choice..


----------

